
New York Times Launching Groupon-Like Daily Deals Service - pitdesi
http://mashable.com/2011/03/02/timeslimited/
======
jckay
Why would NYT want to get into this business? Do you think its as simple as:
"people dont pay for newspapers anymore, and we know we can use our huge
circulation to make money somehow?"

